# blades will not disengage



## ryreezie1391 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a huskee 14ar808k and it has run great for me until recently. The blades have recently started to keep running even after disengaging the pto. The tractor has an electronic pto switch which I have found to still be operating properly. I am leaning towards the pto clutch but I am not quite sure. Any ideas? Am I on the right track?


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

ryreezie1391 said:


> I have a huskee 14ar808k and it has run great for me until recently. The blades have recently started to keep running even after disengaging the pto. The tractor has an electronic pto switch which I have found to still be operating properly. I am leaning towards the pto clutch but I am not quite sure. Any ideas? Am I on the right track?


If the pto belt is still tight after the tractor is shut off then yes you might be on the right track.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd suggest you do a couple things regarding the electric pto clutch. First, with the clutch disengaged (engine off) what is the gap between the drive and driven disks? Next, with engine running, idle, and with the help of someone, engage the pto switch and observe is there is any movement of the drive disk. Depending upon what you find your problem may be resolved with a clutch adjmt. Just shooting in the dark but there should be a gap between the drive and driven disk of ~.020".

Get back to us and let us know what you found.

Oh, one more ting you could test is to remove the belt and with engine off and pto switch off, can you easily turn the belt "pulley", the driven disk, and the drive disk that is attached to the engine output shaft. You want the pulley to turn freely and not see any movement in the drive disk connected to the engine output shaft.


----------

